# SLP Black Tips



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

Took a friend and his kids to catch some blacktips and it was none stop till the weed moved in but waited an hour then it cleared up caught some more then the weed moved back in so my wife took them mudden for a bit then we called it a day!!!! The kids are hooked!!!!


----------



## tattoo (Jul 15, 2006)

A couple more pics...


----------



## Jspencer2004 (Dec 4, 2009)

Looks like a good trip. What were you using for bait?

There seems to be more blacktip than usual or I am just starting to count them


----------



## dreamer (Aug 12, 2005)

NICE!


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, Congrats!!


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Looks like a great day at the beach dad. Good Job!!!


----------

